# Key Tesla App updates



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Tesla App page:
https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support/android-and-iphone-app


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795796612375343104
Tesla App upgrade news:
https://electrek.co/2016/11/18/tesl...tm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Maybe one of the largest moves since releasing the autonomous driving hardware will be the mobile App upgrade. I really hope one of our members takes the initiative and posts a video of the new UI and features. Personally, I'm curious to see how, or if, the "Tesla Network" will be represented.

Mr. Musk has already stated that there will be "one" App that connects all the dots, something simple that "just works". With the SolarCity merger now passed, and L5 capability on the horizon, this "BIG update" could reveal a lot about our not too distant future.

No doubt (Tech reviewer and P100DL owner) @MKBHD will do something... his Tesla Playlist is below:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBsP89CPrMeMKjHnLfO3WAhiOOxiv5Xqo

The new App will be released soon along with the v8.1 software.

A refreshed overview video would be a welcomed sight.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> Tesla App page:
> https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support/android-and-iphone-app
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's too soon for the Tesla Network to make an appearance as there's no practical use for the foreseeable future.

More likely would be an introduction of the Super Charger credit system since cars ordered after the end of the month will not have unlimited super charging. This may still be a stretch as it won't be needed until maybe March when newly after the deadline ordered Teslas may be getting delivered and available for use under the new Super Charger credit system.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I think it's too soon for the Tesla Network to make an appearance as there's no practical use for the foreseeable future.
> 
> More likely would be an introduction of the Super Charger credit system since cars ordered after the end of the month will not have unlimited super charging. This may still be a stretch as it won't be needed until maybe March when newly after the deadline ordered Teslas may be getting delivered and available for use under the new Super Charger credit system.


I'm betting Tesla has put more thought into the upcoming Network features than you may think. No doubt there will be more updates to come, but this large overhaul should at least be a step into that direction. Maybe this version will add the more subtle attributes. Something like memory seating, or window controls.

If I had a chance to make a suggestion to the UI team there's just one feature that comes to mind... I'd want to be able to see what was going on in and around my car when it was in use. A dot on a map just wouldn't cut it. Call it "OwnerView".


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

*App Upgrade Contest
*
With the blessing of our Club Founder I've decided to sponsor an App Upgrade Contest for our members.

Simply post your thoughts on what you think Tesla will include in their upcoming App upgrade. Try to be as specific as possible aside from the refreshed UI and reliability. What new features do you think will be added? The winner will be chosen based on the number of correct guesses. In the event of multiple correct guesses, the winner will be chosen by submission order.

The contest is open to all of our members around the world. The winner will receive a unique promo code that can be used for any item in the shop. The shipping fees have been included as well to ensure there are no costs at all to the winner.

2017 will be a huge growth year for Tesla. Someone will be showing their support in style.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806905500755435521
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

An alert that lets you know that the electical current has stopped to your car and to check it would be nice.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe more control over steering during the summon. Ability to send destination information to the vehicle. Ability to buy credits on supercharger network. Ability to put car in camper mode. I don't use the app currently, but these are some things that would be nice for the model 3.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

How about the ability to view the output of the front camera(or others) if you want to see what is going on around your vehicle or if it detects motion while parked. Kind of like some of the dash cams.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Got another one. How about statistics about the last driving session, like wh/mile or distance traveled, overall efficiency including consumption of heating and cooling and regeneration. Also maybe comparisons with the Tesla community on the above items and suggestions of how to improve driving efficiencies.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmmm, Supercharging liberties/abuses are nothing new...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807787096727425024
Perhaps a notification on the App that counts down to a penalty for overparking?


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I think the battery charge indicator should not only show miles of driving, but an option to tap on it to see kWh's or battery percentage remaining. Also it would be cool to tap on the picture of the vehicle just like the remote key fob to... Open the frunk... Open the trunk... Open/ unlock the doors. Maybe roll down Windows too.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Along with the notification for supercharger timing violation, we will also need to know the occupancy of the supercharger location. We should also see a tally of violation charges ( not that we will be doing that).


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

If you are waiting for a supercharger station, then you could put yourself in a queue system to manage the order. If someone's car completed charging and had autopilot features, it could tell you to unplug stall, let's say 3B. Once you unplug it, the charged vehicle could auto drive away. You don't need the snake when there are people waiting.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I was watching a video from "now you know" and they turned on the heat to high mode to melt the snow off their model X. There should be a control for turning on the rear defroster too. By the way when they set the app's temperature to HI, it reverted back to 82F, so there must be a bug in the app that needs fixing.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

If there is a Queue system added to the app it could then tell you "expected wait to for next available stall is X minutes".


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. I spend way too much time on YouTube. I recognized Marquez Brownlee's hand before I recognized his car in the background.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

There was supposed to be an integrated home charger shown at the powerwall 2 event. Maybe this new EVSE will be WiFi enabled to see the charging efficiency. We could then access the information on the app too. As well as maybe some V2G capabilities. I wish we could charge directly from the DC side of the Solaredge Storedge inverter that charges the powerwall 1 ( and the DC coupled 2). It removes a conversion but would be slow but totally renewable energy.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Thus far, Tesla has shown no interest in V2G or V2H systems. It would be mighty surprising if they included the feature in a Powerwall system.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok great idea, I want the new update for the Tesla app to be compatible with Amazon Echo and Google Home to allow you to say "(Alexa)(Ok Google) is (name of car) charged?" Answers with "(name of car) is (#full) and has a range of (# of miles)." Also if its not fully charged, allow you to adjust the max % of charge and then give you an estimate of how long it will take to charge to your new set limit. I'm on an Echo kick right now and thinking of all the things I can program with it is keeping me very busy lol.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

bmost88 said:


> Ok great idea, I want the new update for the Tesla app to be compatible with Amazon Echo and Google Home to allow you to say "(Alexa)(Ok Google) is (name of car) charged?" Answers with "(name of car) is (#full) and has a range of (# of miles)." Also if its not fully charged, allow you to adjust the max % of charge and then give you an estimate of how long it will take to charge to your new set limit. I'm on an Echo kick right now and thinking of all the things I can program with it is keeping me very busy lol.











Brilliant.

I'm really surprised nobody else jumped in with this. Tesla certainly has their eyes on the household. And with Larry and Jeff on speed dial I'm guessing the topic has come up.

Might be a good time to have a look at what's on offer in the store 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855581105700909057


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep, we were talking about Alexa skills on this thread. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...l-s-using-an-amazon-echo-dot.2205/#post-12973

The skills aren't part of the app, but just access the servers.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Kenneth klemczak said:


> Yep, we were talking about Alexa skills on this thread. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...l-s-using-an-amazon-echo-dot.2205/#post-12973
> 
> The skills aren't part of the app, but just access the servers.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I tried doing a search for this on the forums and didn't find anything for some reason.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

bmost88 said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I tried doing a search for this on the forums and didn't find anything for some reason.


I keep going back to Mr. Musk's comment about "...One single App that just works."

I think a lot of people will be surprised at how big the update is.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

And it looks like late January to see what shakes out with version 8.1.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815026557282463744


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I like the idea of "Alexa, ask Tesla to summon to the front door"


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Preceded by "Alexa, ask Tesla to precondition" of course!


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

This update is sure to be stunning!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822626009530990595


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

These regular major updates (a.k.a. 'enhancements'... ) will continue to remain a key source of competitive advantage for T≡SLA, unique until further notice in the automotive industry ! 
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/22/e...jor-tesla-hardware-revisions-almost-annually/


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I guess the app and software update are still delayed. Speculation is that there will be widgets. It would be nice to open doors, start the car, charge to 100% or 90%, or start the cabin conditioning with the tap on a widget instead of opening the app. Data could be displayed too on the widget like range and charge level. These could be individual widgets so you could pick and choose which ones to take up home page realestate.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Right now the two buzz words encircling the App are Integration and Security. Expect further delays with the Android version being released after iOS. It's a huge infrastructure makeover! The newly released platform is attempting to provide a reliable base for growth within Master Plan 2. No small feat.

I can promise you, the depth of the update will surprise everyone. It's also entirely possible the launch may be pushed to the Spring and packaged with the final Model 3 reveal.

Still lots of time for members to enter the contest.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> I can promise you, the depth of the update will surprise everyone. It's also entirely possible the launch may be pushed to the Spring and packaged with the final Model 3 reveal.
> 
> Still lots of time for members to enter the contest.


I was just about to say the same. That they will likely release the new app with the reveal of the model 3. That will just add so much more excitement then releasing it to current owners without any fan fare. I think anyway.

Btw, where are you getting your info? Sorry if it's been explained in the past and I missed it.

Great post though.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Guess we have 2 Elon weeks to wait.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828314321679704066


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> The newly released platform is attempting to provide a reliable base for growth within Master Plan 2. No small feat.


Are you referring to the Tesla Network?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> Right now the two buzz words encircling the App are Integration and Security. Expect further delays with the Android version being released after iOS. It's a huge infrastructure makeover! The newly released platform is attempting to provide a reliable base for growth within Master Plan 2. No small feat.
> 
> I can promise you, the depth of the update will surprise everyone. It's also entirely possible the launch may be pushed to the Spring and packaged with the final Model 3 reveal.
> 
> Still lots of time for members to enter the contest.


The smart move would be to go to a path where iOS and Android are on par and release on the same schedule. Facebook does this via their react-native approach and other Tesla apps like Teslab are taking a similar approach. Tesla can't keep leaving out the Android people.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Musk is the master of trickle/leak marketing!

https://electrek.co/2017/02/10/tesla-mobile-app-first-look/


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> Mr. Musk is the master of trickle/leak marketing!
> 
> https://electrek.co/2017/02/10/tesla-mobile-app-first-look/


If you read the comments, no one is happy about what they see.

It only has a few screenshots and already everyone is up in arms over what's missing.

Relax people. Get on the edge of your seat and wait. It's coming.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe a few surprises in the works. Stay tuned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830456353105801216


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> Maybe a few surprises in the works. Stay tuned.


 awesome! So you have the update now? Fill us in on the details. Can't wait to use it on the Model 3


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

MKBHD is funny. _Years?_ He got his car last year. Less than a full year ago, I think. Wow.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

From the looks of the pictures, it does all the same things as the original... Start car, start/stop climate, lock/unlock car, set charging... Maybe there are features that just aren't enabled yet, or 'under the hood' modifications that will help it work with the Tesla Network later.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

@Derek Tweety thank you for the update. Is it responding faster now? Can't wait to get a Model 3 to try it out with maybe some new features by then.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

KennethK said:


> @Derek Tweety thank you for the update. Is it responding faster now? Can't wait to get a Model 3 to try it out with maybe some new features by then.


Maybe some new app updates coming with the final reveal. I thought there would be more included this time around.

It certainly isn't amazing yet.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

Any good network relies on good data...

https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/17/tesla-owners-now-have-an-even-more-obsessive-companion-app/


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Derek Tweedy said:


> Any good network relies on good data...
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/17/tesla-owners-now-have-an-even-more-obsessive-companion-app/


I noticed that they use the Tesla API for their app.

Also saw this app.. maybe you can try it out, since I don't have a Tesla.

https://ymedialabs.com/kontrol-tesla-app


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

"One single App that just works..."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855149244591878146


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Derek Tweedy said:


> "One single App that just works..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855149244591878146


Certainly makes me want a power wall and solar.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Certainly makes me want a power wall and solar.


And their app software enginees have done their job!


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Still need a separate app to monitor your SolarCity (now Tesla) installation generation, metrics etc. That app is poorly done too.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

There should be some major updates that coincide with the Model 3 Delivery event.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

*Greetings...





*


----------



## Ben Schippers (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, this is exactly what TesLab has built and continues to build.



KennethK said:


> Maybe more control over steering during the summon. Ability to send destination information to the vehicle. Ability to buy credits on supercharger network. Ability to put car in camper mode. I don't use the app currently, but these are some things that would be nice for the model 3.


----------



## Ben Schippers (Apr 27, 2017)

TesLab should have this shortly.



bmost88 said:


> Ok great idea, I want the new update for the Tesla app to be compatible with Amazon Echo and Google Home to allow you to say "(Alexa)(Ok Google) is (name of car) charged?" Answers with "(name of car) is (#full) and has a range of (# of miles)." Also if its not fully charged, allow you to adjust the max % of charge and then give you an estimate of how long it will take to charge to your new set limit. I'm on an Echo kick right now and thinking of all the things I can program with it is keeping me very busy lol.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Since the Powerwall has information about the state of charge of the vehicle and itself it could stop vehicle charging when a certain number of kWh has been supplied to avoid discharging itself too far, so that there is enough energy to supply to the household without drawing from the grid. This can be based on calendar scheduling in the vehicle to determine distance to travel and hence energy requirements.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I wonder if a future WC will communicate with the Powerwall also. Stopping the charging process can be done with direct communication to the vehicle, so really any EVSE can provide the electrical connection.


----------



## Derek Tweedy (Sep 10, 2016)

"OwnerView"?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866818739563573248


Derek Tweedy said:


> I'm betting Tesla has put more thought into the upcoming Network features than you may think. No doubt there will be more updates to come, but this large overhaul should at least be a step into that direction. Maybe this version will add the more subtle attributes. Something like memory seating, or window controls.
> 
> If I had a chance to make a suggestion to the UI team there's just one feature that comes to mind... I'd want to be able to see what was going on in and around my car when it was in use. A dot on a map just wouldn't cut it. Call it "OwnerView".


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Elon mentioned at the shareholders meeting that there will be updates to the app that people won't be expecting... What could they be?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Would be nice if they merged SolarCity data with the Tesla app so it was all in one place. That currently only happens if you have a PowerWall.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

For the Model 3, a smartphone with Bluetooth and the Tesla app installed should allow hands free access to entering and starting the vehicle.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

With the addition of the camera facing in the interior camera, I would suspect that the occupants can be viewed from the app. Maybe this will happen prior to the Tesla network.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KennethK said:


> With the addition of the camera facing in the interior camera, I would suspect that the occupants can be viewed from the app. Maybe this will happen prior to the Tesla network.


Eureka!

I'm registering TeslaPorn.com. Easy money.


----------

